# Lagos realtor



## Edcasey (Feb 3, 2016)

Can anyone recommend a good/honest realtor ln lagos who can help us find the right property for us?


----------



## mpl379 (Sep 10, 2014)

Over the past two years we have contacted most of the agents in Lagos. In terms of who has been the most pleasant to deal with then Elizabete at Marcela Properties wins hands down. This is not to say that the company is any better than all the others but just that she is a nice person. Most of the agents tend to follow the traditional view of 'estate agents' in that the photos are, at best,out of date, and the description needs a pinch of salt.


----------



## Edcasey (Feb 3, 2016)

Thank you very much for your response


----------



## mpl379 (Sep 10, 2014)

You are welcome. If it helps, I believe Elisabete (Marreiros) currently works out of their office in town. If you google marcela properties you'll see the website and contact details - good luck!


----------



## Pennyqss (Dec 7, 2015)

And if you want another recommendation contact Elliott at Ideal Homes Portugal. They have their own website, are mainly Brotish and can show you many. Most of theirs are new build though I think?? We bought ours in Lagos through them. Good luck


----------

